# Cloud gaming: www.gaikai.com ?



## DrRingDing (Mar 5, 2011)

Anybody already got an invite to try out gaikai.com?

I cannae wait to start playing decent games on my Ubuntu box.


----------



## souljacker (Mar 5, 2011)

I juts tried to get an invite and it started testing my network, got to 80% and then died 

What is it, exactly? Is Java really capable of running Call of Duty?


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 5, 2011)

You'll be running this through your web browser. All the computing work will be done in the cloud so that your device only has to present the images.

A bit like streaming a film but playing a game.

Mad stuff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 5, 2011)

This sort of thing has been going around in various forms for a while. I've never been convinced by any of the implementations I've seen - they start with a wow-gosh demo that has excitable bloggers saying "this is THE FUTURE OF GAMING!!!!" and then they sort of vanish and nobody hears anything until the next time.


----------



## Epona (Mar 6, 2011)

This is the sort of thing that might interest me IF (and it's a big IF)... I had an internet connection that was more reliable than actually owning my own PC gaming hardware - I've been getting loads of dropouts and periods of slow speed from my connection lately and it's proving to be a right pain in the arse to sort out - I have lost count of the number of times I have been told to "turn it off and back on again" - whereas if my GPU fails it's obvious what is at fault and I can easily nip out on the bus to buy a replacement and have everything back up and running again within an hour or two.

Unfortunately relying on a 3rd party such as your ISP for a good gaming experience can be an issue, at least I am in complete control of, and have 100% responsibility for, what is in the innards of my own PC!


----------

